
Show HN: Interactive Map of your existing SQL database - tagspace
https://trevor.io/create-an-er-diagram-online/
======
simecek
Well. Very neat tool. I just think that schema analysis is too simplistic. Try
to get into data lineage as well.

------
tiborsaas
Finally a good looking schema visualizer.

The landing page could be a bit more clear what is the process to get my
schema into your system.

Do you plan to add copy-paste schema exports from my local machine?

~~~
tagspace
Ah yeah, great feedback. We should make that more clear.

For the moment it connects directly to the database, in order to keep the Map
up-to-date. But copy-paste schema exports are a good idea.

------
tagspace
Hey guys. Just released this. Would love to hear your thoughts and any
feedback/questions/feature requests.

